# sand blasting concrete pool



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know of a contractor who could sand-blast a concrete pool in the Malaga / Nerja area?

Our reinforced concrete tank is in good condition and doesn't leak, but the surface is covered in old flakey paint which needs to be removed before we can re-paint or tile.

Thanks!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

generate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know of a contractor who could sand-blast a concrete pool in the Malaga / Nerja area?
> 
> ...


A good power washer will do the trick & rip the paint off in no time, you may be able to hire a good item locally ?
BTW not one of those Karcher home jobbies.


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion, but we've already tried pressure washing without success.

Still interested to know of any contractors who could sand-blast a concrete pool in the Malaga / Nerja area.

Thanks!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

playamonte said:


> A good power washer will do the trick & rip the paint off in no time, you may be able to hire a good item locally ?
> BTW not one of those Karcher home jobbies.


AFAIK they aren't usually sand-blasted but 'scraped' with a special mechanical tool that simply rips off the old paint.

Either way, a good tool-hire shop will have what you need or, alternatively, ask at a pool shop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

be careful it's not one of the old asbestos pools. This was used a lot before they figured out it was killing white people. Now the same companies just use it in places like India.


----------



## Mexberry (Dec 19, 2011)

folklore said:


> be careful it's not one of the old asbestos pools. This was used a lot before they figured out it was killing white people. Now the same companies just use it in places like India.


You are spot on regarding asbestos. I live in Canada one of the bigger mining/exporters of asbestos in the world. The stuff is banned for use here, but our governments of all political stripes do not mind exporting the stuff and all the health problems associated with it's use. Hypocritical ain't it!
Mexberry


----------



## bannoe (Feb 19, 2013)

generate said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone know of a contractor who could sand-blast a concrete pool in the Malaga / Nerja area?
> 
> ...


hi i had my pool sandblasted in malaga by a company a few weeks ago and would gladly recommend them let me know if you require there details.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

bannoe said:


> hi i had my pool sandblasted in malaga by a company a few weeks ago and would gladly recommend them let me know if you require there details.


Ooooops!

This thread is over a year old - he may have sorted his pool by now


----------



## generate (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the recent comments that re-awakened this thread ... just to update:

We never did find a company to sand-blast the pool, so we could paint it. Instead we roughened the surface with an angle-grinder and tiled with glass mosaic. A more expensive finish, but (hopefully!) needing less maintenance in coming years.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

generate said:


> Thanks for the recent comments that re-awakened this thread ... just to update:
> 
> We never did find a company to sand-blast the pool, so we could paint it. Instead we roughened the surface with an angle-grinder and tiled with glass mosaic. A more expensive finish, but (hopefully!) needing less maintenance in coming years.


phew!!

I had visions of you swimming in green slime !


----------



## bannoe (Feb 19, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Ooooops!
> 
> This thread is over a year old - he may have sorted his pool by now


Ah i see im new to this and didnt see the date just trying to be helpful but thanks .


----------

